# Internet explorer 8 is extremely slow



## CCHENG (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi, 

My "Windows Vista" just recently updated automatically two days ago. It also updated my internet exploerer to version 8. However, the internet explorer becomes very slow to open the browser and connect to the homepage ever since it is updated to IE8. Is there any way to solve this problem? please help ASAP.

Thanks!

Best Regards,
Christina


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Try empty out your temporary files and other browsing history.
Go to you "Tools" menu and choose "Internet Options". 
In the first screen you see, look for "Browsing History". Click on the "Delete" button, the "Delete All".
Close IE and try again. Let us know if this helps...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi iam using ie8 and so far it runs fine try looking in internet option in ie and check the settings for security and privacy


----------



## feranm_ie8team (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi my name’s Feran and I am working with the Internet Explorer Outreach Team to help provide assistance to folks about their Internet Explorer. 

Another option to try is to manage your add-ons. If you’re having issues with your Internet running slow or lagging in IE8 you may be running too many add-ons. In IE go to ‘tools’ and ‘manage add-ons’ then disable/enable. Disabling any unnecessary add-ons may help your Internet run faster.

Hope this helps!

Feran


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi a very good idea well worth trying


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, i love how these outreach guys just pop out of the woodwork!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah it is also funny how they use the same advice as is posted here yet people post after being told we have no clue kinda makes you wonder were they get the answer


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

You could also try resetting IE8

Tools->internet options-> advanced tab-> reset

This will completely reset IE8 to defaults without deleting your favourites.


----------



## Zurdo (Jan 7, 2010)

this file fixed the problem for me: (Windows XP)

*winsockxpFix*

just search for the file above in your favorite search engine, download it,
run it, and restart.

there is a second, similar file but for other Windows versions.


----------

